# [GBZ] Gibraltar roads



## javimix19 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, but in Spain I never see a sign with forbidden to go more than 15 km/h. Usually are 20 or 30 km/h. So this is confussing I think.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Sure. But this is not Spain


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It was the 15 signal what surprised me.

It is quite hard to keep that speed. Furthermore, most cars do not show speeds below 20.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

alserrod said:


> It was the 15 signal what surprised me.
> 
> It is quite hard to keep that speed. Furthermore, most cars do not show speeds below 20.


Speed limits so low, in my opinion, are not to be taken literally. It's just another way to say "go as slow as you can and pay extra attention". In Italy I saw signs with 10 and even 5, that used to replace the old sign "a passo d'uomo" (I don't know if there's an equivalent expression in English, literally it means "as fast as a walking man can go").


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

a paso de burra in spanish ( as a mule walks..)


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

no spanish on the signs(signals) ..just in case


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

g.spinoza said:


> Speed limits so low, in my opinion, are not to be taken literally. It's just another way to say "go as slow as you can and pay extra attention". In Italy I saw signs with 10 and even 5, that used to replace the old sign "a passo d'uomo" (I don't know if there's an equivalent expression in English, literally it means "as fast as a walking man can go").


I'm used to see only multiple-10 km/h speed limits... but never taking them not literally...

In a lot of streets in my city, limit is 30, so driving over 50 can mean a biiiiiiiiig fine.


So then when I saw 15 I asked if miles (at least over 20 km/h) or km


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Btw, speaking of which:
How easy is it to find parking over there in Gibraltar?

I ask that because based on what I'm seeing in the pictures, the limited available land space means that street-level parking may be a bit more difficult.

Are there a lot underground car parking facilities available in Gibraltar?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

To my best knowledgement, it's a nightmare. I read a traffic article about parking places and cars... And really they do not match.

Some people park in La Linea, cross the border walking even with luggage and take a bus just there. There is a bus line that approach until the border.

They avoid to park there.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

alserrod said:


> Some people park in La Linea, cross the border walking even with luggage and take a bus just there. There is a bus line that approach until the border.


When I was there I did just that.
Parking in La Linea is a bit expensive, but not as expensive as it could be.


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

The times I went to Gibraltar, always parked in a parking near Main Street. In my opinion it is not very expensive. Out of curiosity, this park is the only place in Gibraltar that driving on the left


----------



## Blazar (Aug 24, 2008)

it's so strange to see a rhd british territory, it will probably be the only one in the world
even considering the commonwealth, it might probably be the only place with canada


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

sure it is the only one.

surfing on google you would see the typical "look right" on the street as in any British city but "look left"


----------



## sotonsi (Feb 6, 2007)

Blazar said:


> it's so strange to see a rhd british territory, it will probably be the only one in the world
> even considering the commonwealth, it might probably be the only place with canada


Belize, Cameroon, Canada, The Gambia, Ghana, Gibraltar, Nigeria, Rwanda, Sierra Leone and Vanuatu.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Some I took in Dec 2013:

1. Heading south to Europa Point, western "edge" of GBZ (parking lots on the right, this is a popular spot for taking photos)










2. .... looking back on same road










Some roads in the Upper Rock Nature Reserve area, already beyond the point private vehicles are allowed to enter. These were above St Michael's Cave and below O'Hara's Battery. Private vehicles can/must park next to St Michael's Cave.

3.









4. 









5. Way right: O'Hara's Battery, way left: cable car top station









6. Barbary Macaque, unique to the Rock









7.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Blazar said:


> it's so strange to see a rhd british territory, it will probably be the only one in the world
> even considering the commonwealth, it might probably be the only place with canada


Same road signs as the UK so it's kind of like seeing the UK transition to RHD.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Corvinus said:


> Some I took in Dec 2013:
> 
> 1. Heading south to Europa Point, western "edge" of GBZ (parking lots on the right, this is a popular spot for taking photos)
> 
> ...


These types of roads are a haven for WRC Rally Drivers


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Driving across airport runway into Gibraltar (border is right behind), looking eastward on the runway.
Dec. 2013


----------

